

FriendBinder – Not Just Another Lifestreamer  - rythie
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2009/12/09/friendbinder-lifestreamer/

======
hyyypr
Having nothing special to do this evening I would have loved to try out
FriendBinder.... But like a lot of other sites, you have to complete a
registration process in order to test the tool.. Don't they ever learn?.. if
they want me to change my habits in using their cool new service, maybe they
should try to lure me with some eye candy, and cool feature demos; not by
citing CNET and Louis Gray (who the fuck is louis gray anyway ?).

~~~
rythie
We've now put a link to a tour of some of the features on the front page
(<http://friendbinder.com/tour>)

I've also updated the links to include the recent "The Next Web", TechCrunch
and Flickr Blog coverage we got last week.

Louis Gray is a blogger who is well respected for talking about social media
and social media tools. If you are interested in that sort of thing his blog
is at: <http://blog.louisgray.com/>

